# focus cayo or kiron scandium



## dazle (Aug 30, 2008)

I have £1000 to spend on a bike at the moment there are 2 bikes i am looking at on wiggle the focus cayo and the kiron scandium whilst i have seen reviews on the cayo i know ?nothing about the kiron,does anyone know anything about scandium frames or has anyone road the kiron?


----------

